# Khorvarian Days & Knights [IC]



## Torillan (Oct 26, 2004)

3rd Zol of Aryth, 998

The journey from Karrlakton to Vedykar wasn't easy.  After hastily assembling the group from a needed rest, Tyler D'Orien herded them all onto a large coach drawn by a team of six Magebred Horses.  The rapid pace of the trip was necessary, Tyler told them.  He read aloud the letter he received in his father's hand two days ago:

_My dear boy,
I'm sorry to give you this news in this manner, but time is of the essence.  I need you to get to Vedykar as quickly as possible.  I have received news on the artifact that some associates of mine are seeking.  Out agent in Vedykar has a map revealing the location of an ancient temple in the Ashen Spires that may contain this relic (I cannot divulge the nature of it).

We have since learned that one of my associates is a member of the Emerald Claw, after two of our family were attacked yesterday, led into an ambush he created.

Again, time is of the essence.  Get to Vedykar as quickly as possible and meet our agent (you will recognize her) at the Inn of the Golden Embers.  She will guide you part of the way to the temple.  We know nothing about the layout of the temple, only that it is not very large.  Finding the relic shouldn't be too difficult.  

I will tell you that the relic is a rod, with what should be Dragonshards on either end.  That is all I know.  Once you have the relic, bring it directly to me, and I will reveal my associates.  Trust me that they are good men (and a few women).

Please hurry.

Your loving father_

Two days out from Karrlakton, the coach was ambushed at a resting stop.  Only a few enemies were involved, most likely not realizing that there would be more than just Tyler.  They were driven off quickly.  You did notice that one bore a tatoo of the Emerald Claw.  

You are now one day out from Vedykar (via coach), speeding on ward through the damp chill of morning......


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Oct 29, 2004)

Still nervous about the sudden attack and the even more quick desengage, Zook had without thinking changed his apareance to somthing orcish and with some ugly horn on the head,it didnt happend that he changed in a so irrational way, but the brawl he heard was to like the one to Trak, and Trak was fult whit hate for Zook.
Changing to a more human looking person and expelling thet thought of Trak sneak attacking him he stands upp and says to the group. "maybe they just are gone to regroup whit some more heavy fighters! it would be a sad thing to die on a day like this." "Shudent we make it fast the rest of the way? if we are lucky those few bandits is all we are going to se today" 

Zook wherent used to be the one that where ambushed, he was more likely the one that waited in a shadow.
He looks around and sees if any are wounded.

Zook sitts besides of Tylor and says: "Tyler one of them hadd a tatoo of the Emerald Claw did you se that too? your father mentioned something about the Emerald Claw in his letter, right?" 

ooc:



Spoiler



I woud prefer to take the conversation on the move. and im asumming that Tylor mentioned the letter to Zook.


----------



## DarkMaster (Oct 29, 2004)

Kollared, annoyed by Zook negative and disruptive attitude replies  Sad to die, you seem very affraid of dying. Death is just the begining, unless...

He then approaches the changeling  Don't worry I will cover your back with my life  
OOC Kollared tries to reassure Zook, aura of courage, CHA 15, Diplomacy +12. I know it doesn't really have any game effect but just to show how convincing he sounds.


----------



## Zweischneid (Oct 29, 2004)

> "maybe they just are gone to regroup whit some more heavy fighters! it would be a sad thing to die on a day like this." "Shudent we make it fast the rest of the way? if we are lucky those few bandits is all we are going to se today"




Lynx - crouching among his sprawled out writing utensils, books and notes (many of them now including rough sketches of the fight or the emblem associated with the Emerald Claw) that now easily take up the space of three people in the less-than-spacious coach - falls into a soft, purring laughter. 

"He's got a point though Sir Kollard, you have to admit." he explains, pointing an ink-stained claw at the knight "Noone here would doubt your valor, even before yesterdays ambush. But if this tattooed scoundrel wasn't just a lone rogue and The Claw brings down their mighty fist on us, it will be at best valorous death for you... and a bloody one for me." 

Saving an Ink vial from falling over by yet another bumb of the speeding coach, he continues "Haste may well be our best chance... and I don't merely mean ourselfes. If they knew that Sir Du'Orien is coming and by which route, than they must have had a "_talk_" with either his father or someone else from the family!" 

"Ain't it not so?" The strange Shifter asks, turning his feline gaze to the noble Dragonmarked "Maybe you would care to enlighten us a bit to this whole mystery, Sir Tyler." Falling again into his sarcastic purring he adds. "I am not a Soldier of the Claw, that I can assure you at least."



----
Ooc: 

I assume the coach is either topless or Tyler & Kollard are not riding thier own horses at the moment I guess.

[edit]

Spells memorized:
Level 0: _daze, detect magic, flare, light, mage hand_
Level 1: _charm person, expedious retreat, mage armor, magic missle_
Level 2: _cat's grace, daze monster, scorching ray_


----------



## DarkMaster (Oct 29, 2004)

OOC Kollared his ridding his own horse. He is much more effective mounted. He is just riding nearby the cart. 

Kollared smiles at Lynx replies. _Valorous death he thinks and wonder why they all make death such a big thing.  "If the gods decide that I did enough then it's time for me to go" Kollared beleives that he lived the best he could and dying would just be a sign from the gods telling him that he can finally rest.

He pauses for a few seconds and add.  But I got to agree with you, someone from the inside knew about our little trip. Anyone knows an alternate road to Vedykar that wouldn't slow us down too much. With the carriage I doubt we can get there faster than them so we might as well get there alive" He winks at Lynx._


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Oct 29, 2004)

Lyren has removed his helmet and stroked his sideburns thoughtfully, listening to the other's discussion.

After a while he speaks "It seems to me, that if someone knows where we are going, and how we are getting there, and our goal is to avoid being the target of another ambush...we should simply not BE where we are expected.  Is there an alternate route we can take?  If not, then utmost speed and vigilance is surley the best plan."

Lyren speaks confidently, as if he feels that, now that he's said something, a decision must be made.  He looks to the others for confirmation, one way or the other.


----------



## DarkMaster (Oct 29, 2004)

OOC Kollared his ridding his own horse. He is much more effective mounted. He is just riding nearby the cart. 

Kollared smiles at Lynx replies. _Valorous death he thinks and wonder why they all make death such a big thing.  "If the gods decide that I did enough then it's time for me to go" Kollared beleives that he lived the best he could and dying would just be a sign from the gods telling him that he can finally rest.

He pauses for a few seconds and add.  But I got to agree with you, someone from the inside knew about our little trip. Anyone knows an alternate road to Vedykar that wouldn't slow us down too much. With the carriage I doubt we can get there faster than them so we might as well get there alive" He winks at Lynx._


----------



## DarkMaster (Oct 29, 2004)

OOC It looks like we are thinking alike Shaggy. I took me  a while to answer and I didn't see your post. Does anyone have the proper knowledge to answer our question?


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Oct 29, 2004)

DarkMaster said:
			
		

> Don't worry I will cover your back with my life




"Well my friend and now protector, i do not doubt your word. I will make the biggest effort for holding you alive to." _That would help me a bit to i think,if he stays alive i have a mutch so bigger chanse to come home someday_ Zook smiles, take the whip from his side and whip it over the horses *HA!!!* 

The horses moves, and after a while they are making good speed. 

_I do hope Tyler's family are all well, but we should think as the worse scenario possible, i do belive that that is a wise thing to do. But right now im more conserned to make the destination at as little time as possible._

"Lyralen you have a good point, but making best speed is the best idea, i vote for the fast and alert move gentelmen." 
Zook lokk on the others to se what they think.

occ: 



Spoiler



I got the horses if thats ok for Juggernaut, he has writen a horse in the rouge gallery so i tend to think  that he will be riding.


----------



## Juggernaut (Oct 29, 2004)

Tyler takes a deep breath as he looks directly into each man's eyes.

*"Please be at ease gentlemen.  Yes I will agree you have a right to be concerned after all we were just ambushed by a group with ties to the Emerald Claw.  However, there is not much we can do at this moment except for continue on to Vedykar."* 

Tyler turns to look at his changeling friend, *"Zook, have I ever let anything happen to you?  In all of our time together, has any major harm been caused to you?"* Tyler winks and smiles at Zook.  *"Trust me friend, I will protect you."*

Tyler then turns toward his Shifter companion, *"Lynx, I do not know how the Emerald Claw knows of our location.  I DO know that my father is not responsible for sending them to us. However, this is not the time nor it is the place to question my family's integrity.  It is the time for us to join together as a group and face the adversity that is going to attempt to stop us from completing our task at hand."*

Glancing back and forth between Lyren and Kollared, *"If the time for death is here then so be it.  I must get to Vedykar, meet with my family's agent and take on this task assigned to me by my father.  This road is the direct route to Vedykar, there is no quicker way.  What possibly stands in our way are agents of the Emerald Claw."*

Now Tyler turns his attention to everyone, *"This coach is headed on this road to Vedykar, by the end of the day we should be there.  I will put my life on the line to protect each of you.  However, if this relic ends up in the hands of the Emerald Claw, there could be much worse consequences for many people than our deaths.  So decide whether or not you are willing to help me in keeping a powerful relic out of the hands of the Emerald Claw, which could possibly save the lives of many innocents.  And let me know once we arrive to Vedykar.  If you decide not to travel with me then I will ensure your trip via lightning rail to wherever you wish to go."*

Looking directly into each man's eyes Tyler awaits their replies...


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Oct 29, 2004)

"Vedykar is my destination, and whatever is the reason to the Emerald Claw to be on our tails, and the persons behind the ambush, shall get their fear punishment" "or a dagger trough their troath"


----------



## Juggernaut (Oct 29, 2004)

*"Very good Zook.  I knew I could count on you.  Remember friend, Death is a part of life, we can not go through life fearing it.  Embrace it, my friend, and you will most likely live a longer happier life."* Tyler pats Zook on his back and smiles at his changeling friend.

Tyler's mind begins to wonder... He starts to think of his years at Rekkenmark...Tyler was sitting at a table in the cafeteria as an entry level student.  He was, of course, proudly bearing the symbol of House Orien.  An older more experienced member of House Deneith started picking on Tyler and as it reached the level of getting physical one of the instructors pushed his way through the crowd.  The instructor broke up the fight and made the older boy do push-ups in the middle of everyone.  The teacher sat on the boys back as he did his push-ups.  All of the other students gathered around, pointing and laughing.  The instructor himself was laughing very hard.  Suddenly the instructors form changed to look like that of the student from which Tyler had purchased the Smoking leaves.  From that moment on Tyler swore that the changeling had earned a friend for life.


----------



## Zweischneid (Oct 29, 2004)

> "*I DO know that my father is not responsible for sending them to us. However, this is not the time nor it is the place to question my family's integrity*."




Shaking his head vigorously Lynx starts stuffing his notes, inks and the dog-eared Spellbook carelessly back into his bag.

"No, no, no... never was would I question their integrity without a solid reason. It is my fear that your father or someone close to him gave up your route and destination to the Claw because he was either ensnared by spells or .. much more likely since we're dealing with the Emerald Claw... forced by torture and violence."






> *However, if this relic ends up in the hands of the Emerald Claw, there could be much worse consequences for many people than our deaths. So decide whether or not you are willing to help me in keeping a powerful relic out of the hands of the Emerald Claw, which could possibly save the lives of many innocents. And let me know once we arrive to Vedykar.*




For a moment Lynx pauses his hasty packing, holding out a piece of paper containing some (very vague) scetches and notes of the dangerous relic. 
_Was there ever a doubt that I would go along with them?_, he thinks staring at his own drawings. _What would Professor Lepsius do? Get a hold of this thing obviously!_
Lynx looks up and glances at the motley gathering with a feral smile.

"Well me and Cariosa are coming with you Sir Tyler, that I can assure you of."

Swinging his Backpack over his shoulder he nimbly climbs up to the coachman.

"Lets get those horses moving, will ya!"


----------



## DarkMaster (Oct 29, 2004)

Kollared, used to respect hierarchy and authority, says  Let's move on  He then turns look straight in the eyes of the young bourgeois If that's what you want Sir you can count on me

Kollared then accelerate. He leaves wondering how wise it is to head straight ahead has planed. We are slowed down by the cart providing our enemies with time to organise, and we are a rather small group. If the Emarald claw wants us dead it should be fairly easy now. Are only chance is that they aren't enough of them to organise anything. 

Kollared never show any sign that he doubt the order weren't wise. Because to achieve better results we all need to work togheter.


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Oct 29, 2004)

(Lyren is also mounted on his own horse)

Lyren takes in the words of his companions nods in general agreement and gets down to business.

"So, full speed ahead it is.  I suggest perhaps having the free-riders ride a bit ahead of the caravan, trying to spring the trap before it's ready-or maybe even having one fall behind and the other ahead, in order to extend our range of vision.  With the other three staying with the carriage, and appropriate attention paid to how far away from the group we are, we should be able to remain in contact should any trouble befall us.  I volunteer to fall behind the group and watch our back and nominate Kollared to ride ahead.  Of course, this is an Orien caravan, so D'Orien is in charge, what say you Tyler?"


----------



## Juggernaut (Oct 29, 2004)

Tyler is startled back to reality from his daydream by Lynx's words.  He shakes the thoughts from his head and replies, *"Sorry Lynx, I am just over-protective of my family, so when someone questions them I sometimes get a little defensive.  But its good to hear that you will be accompanying us."*

Then as Kollared speaks to Tyler, Tyler looks at him and smiles widely. *"I knew that you would not disappoint me Sir Kollared.  I appreciate your company and assistance."*

As Kollared begins to accelerate, *"Please alert us at first sign of possible trouble."*  Tyler then quickly scans the horizon for possible signs of trouble or unwanted company. (Spot check -1)


OoC:  Two things... First, How do Tyler and Lynx know one another?   I need to get a feel for the relationship between the two.  Second... Not sure how much Kollared has travelled with Tyler, but Tyler is not very wise and I will attempt to roleplay him as such.  As the relationship matures between the two, Kollared may wish to attempt to discuss things with Tyker rather than just following orders.  Sometimes Tyler is fully aware of his weaknesses, other times he can be stubborn and unaware.  It will just have to be things that we'll play out.


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Oct 29, 2004)

(Lyren is also mounted on his own horse)

Lyren takes in the words of his companions nods in general agreement and gets down to business.

"So, full speed ahead it is.  I suggest perhaps having the free-riders ride a bit ahead of the caravan, trying to spring the trap before it's ready-or maybe even having one fall behind and the other ahead, in order to extend our range of vision.  With the other three staying with the carriage, and appropriate attention paid to how far away from the group we are, we should be able to remain in contact should any trouble befall us.  I volunteer to ride on and see what lies ahead and nominate Kollared to fall back.  Of course, this is an Orien caravan, so D'Orien is in charge, what say you Tyler?"


----------



## Juggernaut (Oct 29, 2004)

*"Sounds like a great plan Lyren.  Just be cautious, and do not take any actions upon yourself without first alerting us."*


----------



## Juggernaut (Oct 29, 2004)

To the two still left in the coach Tyler addresses them, *"Gentlemen, do not fret.  As long as you are in my company the flail of no Emerald Claw soldier shall be the death of you.  I swear to you on my honor.  Most likely we are going to be attacked at some point today before reaching Vedykar, so be prepared.  And be careful. *


OoC:  Can you please describe the coach?  Is it covered or open?  Is it being piloted by an NPC?  Everyone seems to have their own ideas of how it looks, so a vivid description would help, especially if there is going to be action before reaching town.  Thanks.


----------



## DarkMaster (Oct 29, 2004)

OOC No problem Juggernaut,  Kollared is also a special kind of guy with his bizarre self imposed rules.

Kollared nods at Lyren and slow down moving to the rear of the caravan. He will keep his focus on what's behind the caravan. (spot +1) But will not hesitate to charge ahead if he hears any sign of trouble in front (listen +1)


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Oct 30, 2004)

ooc: 



Spoiler



i thought i weas the one stearing the horses, i prefer that we have a choach, but's it's Dm choice.


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Oct 30, 2004)

Hearing D'Orien's assent to his plan, Lyren pushes his horse ahead of the coach, keeping an eye on either side of the road for likely ambush points (spot +4, search +2) and listening for any signs of combat. (listen +4)

Lyren has his longspear out, his shield on his back, his dagger in his leg sheath, and his morningstar hanging from the saddle.


----------



## Zweischneid (Oct 30, 2004)

Trying to shake of the damp moring chill, Lynx lavishly stretches and yawns, displaying sharp canines and teeth for all to see. 


"Well Zook" he adresses the coachman as the others ride off  to the front and rear "a fine little adventure we stumbled into here it seems."

Absentmindedly licking some Ink from his fingers he curiously asks "Have you ever heard of those Ashen Spires the letter speaks off? I wonder what a place with such a dire name might conceal." 


------------------​_Ooc 1:_


> First, How do Tyler and Lynx know one another? I need to get a feel for the relationship between the two.




I _have no idea, but I was going on the assumption that there is at least a partial familiarity.. the very minimum would be two days on the road including the fight and the sort of companionship such travels build. 

Somehow, somewhere you must have trusted the Shifter enough to read your fathers letter to him along with the rest for this whole intro to work. 
Maybe you questioned him about the relic mentioned in the letter? 
Maybe the curious Shifter eavesdropped and couldn't help but comment on the item, though he probably wouldn't know anything more than the rest of you? 
Either way would work to break the ice with the curious Enchanter.

Maybe they did know each other already before the trip started? Ideas?

As for the relationship, Lynx will mostly try to offer Tyler and Kollared (and Lyran?) the proper respect usually awarded to nobleman, but just as often forget or fumble the etiquette (combined use of "Sir" and the first name being one example)._



_Ooc 2:_


> OoC: Can you please describe the coach? Is it covered or open? Is it being piloted by an NPC? Everyone seems to have their own ideas of how it looks, so a vivid description would help, especially if there is going to be action before reaching town. Thanks.




_Either way, Lynx will prefer the outdoors (and needs to be there if the whole conversation above has happend) If it's a closed coach, Lynx will be up front with the coachman (Zook?)._



_Ooc 3:_
_While Lynx doesn't hold a rigorous vigilance, both he and his cat will once in a while have a look around.. not much else to do on the coach anyways_ [*Spot: +7*] _(both cat and Lynx_).


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Oct 30, 2004)

Zweischneid said:
			
		

> "Well Zook" he adresses the coachman as the others ride off  to the front and rear "a fine little adventure we stumbled into here it seems."
> 
> Absentmindedly licking some Ink from his fingers he curiously asks "Have you ever heard of those Ashen Spires the letter speaks off? I wonder what a place with such a dire name might conceal."




Zook had traveled a lot in Karrnath, and had a vage idea of the geography of this country. 

"Well whitout being shure, i think the Ashen Spires are nort for Vedykar ther's a bigger city northweast or was it east? of the ashen spires. I do think there was some woods there to." _I regret i traded my map with that goblin, dammit! i should smoke less pipe... had it not been for that fine smoking leafes he had..._
"Adventure? Shure it is! from a standar courier jobb to the seeking of a relic and intrigues. I hope we are the right kind of group for the task that lies before uss."


----------



## Torillan (Oct 30, 2004)

Juggernaut said:
			
		

> OoC:  Can you please describe the coach?  Is it covered or open?  Is it being piloted by an NPC?  Everyone seems to have their own ideas of how it looks, so a vivid description would help, especially if there is going to be action before reaching town.  Thanks.




Picture the coach as being a large stagecoach-like vehicle, spacious enough to fit at least 6 people quite cofortably, more if needed.  It is an enclosed cabin, with a door on either side, and windows flanking each door.


----------



## Torillan (Oct 30, 2004)

ShaggySpellsword said:
			
		

> Hearing D'Orien's assent to his plan, Lyren pushes his horse ahead of the coach, keeping an eye on either side of the road for likely ambush points (spot +4, search +2) and listening for any signs of combat. (listen +4)
> 
> Lyren has his longspear out, his shield on his back, his dagger in his leg sheath, and his morningstar hanging from the saddle.




Lyren plunges ahead of the coach, which is already moving at a good clip.  The woods begin to thin after a bit, and soon the road leads you all into open countryside.  By noon, the gently rolling hills again are replaced by a light forest.  

The sun had tried to pierce the clouds several times throughout the morning, but by early afternoon, a light drizzle begins, and it becomes noticibly cooler.  

(Lyren makes several Spot checks - 18, 21, 17.....meaning a vigilant eye, but nothing detected.  With the drizzle, the spotting will get more difficult)

By mid-afternoon, the drizzle has turned into a cold, pouring rain.  Visiblility is poor in the forest, and Lyren's 2nd Search check (14, 8, 19) fail to notice the deep pothole in the road.  As the coach rounds a bend, the right front wheel discovers the hole! (14 points damage to coach wheel).  Lyren hears the crunch of the wheel breaking, and turns in horror as the coach rolls right and falls onto its side.  (Everyone made their Reflex saves to avoid damage, but you still get bumped around a bit).

As you all help each other out of the overturned coach, it is readily apparent that the coach is done for.  The front wheel has effectively shattered beyond repair in the present circumstances.

Tyler, cursing under his breath, realizes roughly where he is in relation to the town.  Following the Orien road will get you to Vedykar after about 5-7 hours, well after dark.  Approximately an hour away up the Orien road is a waystation, used primarily to water horses.


----------



## Juggernaut (Oct 30, 2004)

Tyler begins to unload the compartments in the sides of the coach, after he checks that everyone is uninjured.  He places his saddle and saddlebags on his horse.  He then puts on the bit & bridle. *"OK, we have 2 choices.  We can attempt to set up camp here in the pouring rain, or we can continue down this road until we get to the waystation.  The waystation is about an hour away.  Vedykar on the other hand is a good 5-7 hours.  The rain has slowed our progress and I am afraid that we will not be making it there today unless we press on through the night.  So actually we have 3 choices, but first we must decide whether to stay here or head for the waystation."*

Tyler looks at each man, *"So what say each of you?  Personally I say we move on until we atleast make it to the waystation.  There may be others camping there for the night, and there are safety in numbers."* He looks over to where the horses that were drawing the coach are now. *"How are the horses And the teamster are they ok?"*

If there are enough healthy horses Tyler will offer a horse to both Zook and Lynx, *"You guys are more than welcome to each ride one of the horses, however I do not have a saddle to offer you."*

Tyler continues to ready his horse awaiting the opinions of his comrades.  He straps his sword to one side of the saddle and his Sharrash to the other. * "Stay or Move on?"*

With the downpouring rain it is very difficult to maintain alertness but Tyler tries his best to be aware of his surroundings. (Spot -1,  Listen -1)


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Oct 31, 2004)

Juggernaut said:
			
		

> *"So what say each of you?  Personally I say we move on until we atleast make it to the waystation.  There may be others camping there for the night, and there are safety in numbers."*




Zook jumps of the coach looks on the wheel and sees that it beyond any repair. _where are our luck when we need it most?_ "Tyler, i also wanna get to the waystation, so you got my vote on that, i think that our skills will be proven this day. 
and i accept your offer of horse to ride..."

Zook takes one of the horses and unties him from the coach, he takes his gear and swings uppon the waiting horse. 
Zook listen out in the rain trying to concentrate on every sound thats not a rain dropp, he will do this for the rest of the journey (if the group decide to move on to the waystation). 
Zook will also ride close to the edge of the road searching for any sign or sound of the enemy, he will also try to stay in a 30 ft distance to Tyler.
_It will be dificult to see or listen anything in this weather. If we are surprised i must hide._

Zook makes his skin, hair and eyes turn black, his already dark clothes makes him dificult to spot.
He says to the group, "beware friends, dont take my new looks as the one of the enemy." He loses the dagger in his belt, and prepares the shortbow and arrows.


ooc:



Spoiler



Listen +2; Search +6


----------



## Zweischneid (Oct 31, 2004)

> "..where are our luck when we need it most?"




Crouching low on the remains of the coach, his hood drawn back despite the heavy downpour, Lynx tilted yellow eyes glance around, trying to pierce the encroaching dark. His tufted ears twitch nervously. [Ooc:



Spoiler



*Listen: +7 / Spot: +7*


]​
"I sure hope this is truly but bad luck" the Shifter growls "it's an awfully bad time and place for such a bad break."

Finally breaking his tense search and suppressing a sneeze, Lynx turns towards the others, nodding his conscent to Tylers idea to seek safety in numbers at the waystation.




> If there are enough healthy horses Tyler will offer a horse to both Zook and Lynx, "*You guys are more than welcome to each ride one of the horses, however I do not have a saddle to offer you.*"




Lynx mood seems to worsen further and he is beginning to look just as miserable as the half-drowned and whining cat beside him. 

"I... uh ... I don't think I am too good with those beasts" he admits, pointing at a particularly anxious draught horse  "those and I, we never got along well in the past."


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Oct 31, 2004)

"Well Lynx, It's time to make friends with horse-kind." 

Lyren turns to the rest of the group and says, "We're as good as ambushed if we go on foot.  We need to get to the waystation as soon as possible and we have plenty of horses to go around.  Let's get to the waystation tonight, rest, and get going again first thing in the morning."

Lyren jumps down from his horse and starts to help unhitch the horses from the carriage, preparing them to be ridden.


----------



## DarkMaster (Nov 1, 2004)

Kollared appears on the scene a few minutes later he quickly glances at the wheel, seeing that nothing could be done, he follows the others

OOC There is something I don't understand. If we all ride the horses shouldn't we arrived as plan to Vedykar or where we supposed to stop anyway at the waystation?


----------



## Juggernaut (Nov 1, 2004)

Tyler finishes loading his stuff onto his horse while Lyren helps Zook and Lynx to unstrap the horses from the coach.  *"So its off to the waystation we go.  Everyone make sure you get all of your belongings.  And lets move it along.  Sir Kollared would you take the point?  And Lyren take up the rear please."*  Tyler hurries the others to get moving and the group begins down the road toward the waystation.

OoC: I think that we are slowed by the rain and that is why we will not make it as originally planned.

If we need a marching order I would suggest that Kollared be in the lead since he has the most fighting prowess on horseback.   Lyren taking up the rear, with Zook and Lynx in the middle.  My horse is much faster so I will be speeding up past everyone then waiting for everyone to pass... just as I would when guarding a caravan.


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Nov 1, 2004)

"Rear guard it is.  Let's get going then."

Lyren sees to it that everyone is situated, mounts his horse, Scimitar, and waits for them to get a move-on before riding afterward.


----------



## Zweischneid (Nov 1, 2004)

Mounting the (unsaddled?) horse with a sceptical frown, Lynx begins to arrange himself atop the new seating, precariously balancing bridle, cat, his bags atop the nervous horse. 

"Shhhh ... good horse...  fine horse... You get me to Vedyakar and I'll get you some nice juicy apples ... HEY!, careful! ... good horse...  fine horse..." 

After a few moments careful familiarization, Lynx seems to be ready to ride and even managed to steer the horse towards his assigned position in the line. 



> "Let's get going then."




Pulling his hood up against the rain, the Shifter gets his mount moving while keeping up his soothing mantra 
"...a very fine horse you are...".


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Nov 1, 2004)

_well on the road again._ Zook takes the horse upp next to Tyler "im not so familiar whit this Emerald Claw cant you inform me what you now about this organisation?" "I have noticed their presens around in Khorvaire, but i have never maked it a interest of mine "


----------



## DarkMaster (Nov 1, 2004)

Kolarred considers himself a good warrior but not a very good scout. His heavy horse being slow he could ride along one of the poor rider but sthealthier guy. 

"Sir Tyler, I suggest the Lynx comes with me in the front. His eyes seems much more sharp then mine. He then turns towards Lynx. 
"Don't worry, I will do the fighting"

Kolarred waits for Tyler or Lynx answer before moving in the front.

OOC Kolarred will move the front independantly from Lynx answers and will try to be on the look out as much as he can spot +1, listen +1 

OoC spot +1, listen +1


----------



## Zweischneid (Nov 1, 2004)

> "Sir Tyler, I suggest the Lynx comes with me in the front. His eyes seems much more sharp then mine. He then turns towards Lynx.
> "Don't worry, I will do the fighting"





The shifters yellow eyes narrow angrily, hearing himself referred to as animal the way Professor Alaczar is so fond of doing in Morgrave. 

With a low growl below his hood thats difficult to understand, he spurs his horse up to the mounted knight, while simultaneously wrapping a stripe of cured leather around his hand holding the horses rein. 

"Should we encounter another fight this evening, I shall be ready."  

Determined to prove himself, almost eager to find some ambush waiting, Lynx stares vigilantly into the rainy gloom.


----------------------​

Ooc:
_ Casting_ [*Mage Armor: AC 17*]_.. lasts for 3 hours, which should be more than enough for the rest of the days ride. 

Taking up the watch, Lynx has _[*Listen: +7 / Search: +5 / Spot: +7*] _aswell as low-light vision should it matter._


----------



## Torillan (Nov 1, 2004)

DarkMaster said:
			
		

> OOC There is something I don't understand. If we all ride the horses shouldn't we arrived as plan to Vedykar or where we supposed to stop anyway at the waystation?




I do see what you mean.  The waystation is 1 hour away, and the town is actually only 2-3 hours by horse, 5-6 on foot.  The weather is not helping, in fact, its getting worse.  Sorry for the confusion.  

YOu could press on with the horses, and reach Vedykar by nightfall.  Whether they let you in is another tale.............


----------



## Juggernaut (Nov 1, 2004)

*"Very well.  Lynx, if you don't mind, would you accompany Sir Kollared at the point and keep a keen eye out for anything unfriendly?"*

Then Tyler turns toward the changeling, *"Actually friend, there is not much that I know about the Order of the Emerald Claw.  What I do knowis that they are a small terrorist organization that used to work for the Karrnathi government but now opposes it.  They have occassionally been a pain in House Orien's side, by raiding caravans that pass through Karrnath.  And although it is not much... this is all I know about the Emerald Claw."*


----------



## Torillan (Nov 2, 2004)

After an hours or so, with no let up in sight for the rain and what sun there is almost down, you reach the waystation.  It is a small, one story building, almost an "L" shape.  There are some lamps in front of the building by the road which provide some light.  You do see that light is coming from the windows, but no activity either inside or outside.

Behind the waystation is what appears to be a small stable, large enough for maybe 3-4 horses.


----------



## DarkMaster (Nov 2, 2004)

"Lynx, are you able to see something inside?
Kolarred will ride slowly towards the waystation his hand on his lance. He will try to notice any signs of activity. He will also sign the others behind to stay on their guards.


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Nov 2, 2004)

"I think they need me uppfront Tyler"
zook unmounts the horse, and goes upp to Kolarred and says to him "is Lynx taking care?; well i think i should go and check the building followed by the stabel, watch my back Kolarred..." 

Zook goes upp to the building using another paththan Lynx does, using the shadows, trees and everything that conseals, watching out for traps, snares or hiden persons and always listening for suspicuos sounds

occ: 



Spoiler



Hide +6; Move Silently +6; Listen +2; Search +6


----------



## Zweischneid (Nov 2, 2004)

> "Lynx, are you able to see something inside?
> Kolarred will ride slowly towards the waystation his hand on his lance. He will try to notice any signs of activity. He will also sign the others behind to stay on their guards.




"Looks quite peaceful from here.." Lynx responds with a frown. 

Noting Zook who comes riding up to them he sighs and adds ".. but likely you're right, we should be especially careful with the Emerald Claw on our tails."

"Hey Zook.." he hisses as the Changeling is about to depart. "..this might be useful for your scouting".

Carelessly, plucking a few strands of fur from the surprised and snarling Cariosa, Lynx hands them to Zook with a wide canine-revealing smile.



----------------------​
Ooc: 
_Casting _*Cat's Grace on Zook*_, granting a +4 enhancement bonus to Dexterity and adding the usual benefits to AC, Reflex saves, and other uses of the Dexterity modifier. Duration is 3 minutes._

_Also the cat Cariosa, quite upset at being ruffed up, will dart from the horse and sneak up towards the waystation looking for a snack and a dry place. Should she notice something obviously dangerous she will of course immediatly report back to Lynx. Cat has _[*Move Silently + 8, Hide + 18, Spot & Listen + 7*]


----------



## Juggernaut (Nov 2, 2004)

Tyler nods and motions towards Zook to head towards the building.  He then dismounts, fastens his Greatsword to his back and grabs his sharrash.  Standing at the alert beside his horse Tyler watches the area away from the building, incase someone tries to sneak up from behind.  (Spot -1, Listen -1)


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Nov 2, 2004)

Zweischneid said:
			
		

> "Hey Zook.." he hisses as the Changeling is about to depart. "..this might be useful for your scouting".
> 
> Carelessly, plucking a few strands of fur from the surprised and snarling Cariosa, Lynx hands them to Zook with a wide canine-revealing smile.




Zook wisper to Lynx "Thanks Lynx, all help is good help"  Zook blinks with one eye to Lynx and moves silenty against the building, dark as he now is it would be dificult to see him.

Zook first makes it to about 10 mt from the building, he looks around and tryes to hear somthing, as he dont, he crunches down on allmost 4, and get closer and closer to the building, he sees back against hes friends but cant see them well i the darknes just some vage shadows, _Lynx are moving onto the right side..._the rain makes dripping sounds all around him _silent and carefull now_, he turns left when he makes it to the building, he moves some meters, and see the window... wind and rain softly hits his face when he slowly peeks in the window...........



occ: 



Spoiler



hello everyone, i hope you are following the ooc tread. we should use it more.  Zook:  Hide +6; Move Silently +6; Listen +2; Search +6
Hope your thuesday has been as god as mine : D


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Nov 3, 2004)

"I'll keep an eye on the road behind us...as well as I can anyway."  Lyren says, spear at the ready peering back into the rain.

"Zook, Kolarred, Is there anyone here?"


----------



## Zweischneid (Nov 3, 2004)

> "Zook, Kolarred, Is there anyone here?"




In a hushed tone, the Shifter answer "To be truthful, everything looks peaceful and quiet."

With an quick pounce Lynx dismounts his horse and perches low on the ground, straining to make out more details.



---------------------------​
Ooc 1: _How far away from the waystation did we halt the horses anyways?_


Ooc 2: _Spot + 7_


----------



## Torillan (Nov 3, 2004)

Dismounting just outside the radius of the lamps, you cautiously study the waystation.  After what seems to be an eternity......nothing happens.  You can just make out candles and such burning in virtually every room, but nothing appears to be moving.

Cariosa, sneaking as cats are wont to do, approaches the front door, sniffing intently.  Sensing nothing there, the cat moves around the side of the house to a side door, where a garbage barrel is sitting just outside the door.

[Note: I will attach a map to this post soon.  Bear with me!]


----------



## DarkMaster (Nov 4, 2004)

Kolarred dismount taking his shield and sword with him. He signs at Zook to open the door silently. 

OOC Kolarred ready an action to charge on anything that could potentially look harmfull.


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Nov 5, 2004)

Lyren dismounts, readies his shield, and gets ready for action.

He whispers to Kolarred, "I have your back...let's see why it's so quiet here."


----------



## DarkMaster (Nov 5, 2004)

Kolarred smiles and answers back "Things might finally become interesting" Almost expecting something bad and evil will be found behind that door.


----------



## Zweischneid (Nov 5, 2004)

Keeping his head low, Lynx sneaks forward a few more feet, flanking out sideways from his armored companions. 



> Kolarred smiles and answers back "Things might finally become interesting" Almost expecting something bad and evil will be found behind that door.




Looking back to Sir Kolarred the Shifter smiles wrily. 
_
So much tension here - we're almost ready to tear this place down just because it's a bit too quiet. Quite possibly, only because the inhabitants are sleeping soundly. 
I certainly don't envy the first lackey of the Claw we're going to run across.. he'll be in for quite a reckoning.  
_

Shifting his gaze back to the waystation, Lynx murmurs a hushed "Vide magia", adjusting his slanted eyes with familiar routine to percieve the telltale aura of spells and enchantments. 



---------------------------​
Ooc 1:
_Casting _[*Detect Magic* - range 60 ft.]_, inspecting the front (from our side) of the Waystation._


Ooc 2:
_We're getting the map or something? This cliffhanger is killing me _


----------



## Torillan (Nov 6, 2004)

*The Waystation*

[sorry for the wait!!]

As you peer through the gloom, you can see the lamps surrounding the waystation.  They provide enough light to see the general area, although the light wood around it prevents any further sight.

[note: The map is attached below.  I gave an appoximate range of scale, so let me know if you want to move up from where I initially placed you all.]


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Nov 6, 2004)

Zook hides himself in the shadowing corner of the main building, trying to see inside trough the window. 


occ:  



Spoiler



1. where the "w" of waystation is on the map.
        2. Hide +6; Move Silently +6; Listen +2; Search +6
        3. Cat's Grace on Zook, granting a +4 enhancement bonus to Dexterity and adding the usual benefits to AC, Reflex saves, and other uses of the Dexterity modifier. Duration is 3 minutes


----------



## DarkMaster (Nov 6, 2004)

OOC Koralled is right in front of the Waystation main door.


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Nov 7, 2004)

OOC: Lyren is right behind Kolarred.  Left hand in shield, right hand open and ready for spell casting.


----------



## Juggernaut (Nov 7, 2004)

OoC:  Tyler is at the first bend in the road, guarding the rear.


----------



## Zweischneid (Nov 8, 2004)

Ooc:
_
Lynx is stalking close the woods, maybe 40 ft. or so behind Kolarrd and somewhat off to the left of him, using the shadows just outside the lamps._

_He's still using_ *Detect Magic* _to scan the area and trying to remain unseen._
[*Hide + 5 / Move Silently + 7*] _as well as _[*Listen +7 / Spot + 7*]


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Nov 16, 2004)

It seems like an entire week goes by before anyone does anything...   

...but finally the party begins to move.  Zook is currently kneeling in the mud right underneath one of the front windows on the east side of the house, getting ready to stand up and take a quick peek in.  Sir Kolarred and Lyren are standing about 15 feet away from the changeling to his left, the paladin's hand tightening around the doorknob of the front door.

Lynx prowls further to the left of the paladin and cleric, moving further towards the back of the building, scanning the entire building for any sign of magical aura... and Tyler D'Orien remains back away from the building, keeping careful watch along the path for any sign of traveller or disturbance.

Seconds tick away, and finally Zook decides that the time is now to make his move.  Giving a quick nod to the two religious warriors at the front door... he slowly raises his head up...

...when suddenly a **BANG** is heard back away from the building, over towards the stable area!  Almost on top of that noise comes a muffled groan as well... and the changeling, human, and half-elf all exchange glances with one another in confusion.  Lynx immediately moves his magical detection sense towards the stables, and he sees as plain as day an aura on the double doors...

((Spellcraft [14] + 5 = 19))  DC = 17

...which he quickly determines to be a Faint aura of Abjuration magic.

Even Tyler was able to hear the bang that occured, and he now has also gone on full alert, as the rain continues to drizzle down on them all.


----------



## Zweischneid (Nov 16, 2004)

For a second, the feral Shifter crouches motionless, listening carefully for any other sound that might be coming from the stables. Than, glancing around and noting that all of his companions heard the brief commotion as well, Lynx speeds off towards the warded doors. 

Darting along the forests edge and keeping close to the shadow of trees, trying to avoid the lamps illumination, he moves as close to the stables as possible without stepping into the revealing light. 

Taut with tension and ready to disappear in the protective underbrush at a moments notice he observes the stables and surrounding grounds from below a dripping fern near the forests edge, waiting for his martial companions to arrive. ((Search+5))

Should one of them go for the doors, Lynx will snarl a warning 'Beware... they are warded!' from his hiding and move closer.


----------



## DarkMaster (Nov 16, 2004)

Kolarred will approach slowly the barns his shield in front of him and his sword in his right hand.


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Nov 16, 2004)

Zook, jumps when he hears the tremendous sound. He peeks around the corner of the waystation and and tries to see what made that sound. He remembers his fathers warning being out on mission. _Always watch your back!, and never let corners and shadows being uncheck_. As he don’t see anything being a real danger he takes the few steps to the window and carefully peeks in.

If he sees something that could be a danger he will warn the others, if the waystation is empty he will take a low position on the corner of the waystation, load his bow, and face the stables and wait for what could come out of it.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Nov 16, 2004)

Zook:  As you pop your head up into the window, you get a pretty good view of the front room of the waystation.  You can see the front door in the center of the wall on your left, a window across from you on the other side of the room, and to the right a long counter that seems to cut the room in half.

A fireplace can be seen kitty-corner between the front door on the left and the window opposite, and inside it you notice that there are a few charred logs plus a lot of soot at the bottom of it.  You think you can get the hint of a couple of embers still glowing amongst the soot.  There are a pair of normal-looking cushioned chairs that face the fireplace, and directly underneath the window you are looking through there is a wooden table with a couple of wooden backed chairs (all of which appear normal).  The only other thing of note is that the candles that sit on the sills of both the window you are looking through and the window on the opposite wall, have burned themselves down to almost nothing.  Noticing how wide the candle bases are, you get the sense that they've been burning for a very long time.


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Nov 16, 2004)

_This is too odd._

Zook looks towards Korraled and Lynx waves whit his arms at them, that he has changed to a white color so it would drag their attention, making them approach his position. When (if) they come, he will tell them “the place seems abandoned in a hurry, the food is burned and the huge candles are almost burn down, something has happened here suddenly, we sould approach the stable carefully and looking for traps, magical and non magical... the waystation seems to be empty”.


occ:Hide 9; Listen 4; Move Silently 9; Search 8


----------



## DarkMaster (Nov 17, 2004)

Kolarred keeping his guard up will still go investigate the barn.


----------



## Zweischneid (Nov 17, 2004)

> the place seems abandoned in a hurry, the food is burned and the huge candles are almost burn down, something has happened here suddenly, we sould approach the stable carefully and looking for traps, magical and non magical... the waystation seems to be empty”.




Uncomfortable with leaving the security of the shadows, Lynx crouches low besides his companions, his feline eyes glancing around nervously. 

'Don't know if that be a trap or not.' he growls 'but the stable doors are warded by a spell... the Common room on the other hand is not.'
((correct me pls if I got that wrong))

Eyeing the taciturn Knight head for the stables, he adds '..and we should stick together. If the food is burned and the candles spend, it can likely wait a few more minutes.'



----------------------------------​


> Koralled keeping his guard up will still go investigate the barn




Wasn't your character named Kolarred?


----------



## DarkMaster (Nov 17, 2004)

OOC thanks I corrected the name.


----------



## Juggernaut (Nov 17, 2004)

Tyler turns to look toward the stables and takes a single step in that direction.  He then decides that for now its best if he continues to hold his position guarding the rear.


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Nov 17, 2004)

Zook will crunch down and walk fast over to Lynx.
"Lynx, we have to see what is in the stable, maybe there is some windows on the sides, a ladder or a crack in the wall to peek in. I Want to go on the left side, are you willing to take the right?"zook sees nervous around him.  "It's sure be better if a fighter followed you some meters behind, I will ask Korraled, to follow me some 6 meters behind, so I can search for traps, and persons or whatever it might be in there" Zook lowers his voice...  "I can signal to Tyler to approach, if you want that is... Two more things ... Cant you send Cariosa to see the backside of the stable and give me some more fur from her?, cant be to carefull you understand"  *smiles*

Zook will wait for response before taking more actions.

occ:Hide 9; Listen 4; Move Silently 9; Search 8


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Nov 17, 2004)

As Sir Kolarred begins striding towards the stables, Lynx falls in behind him.  Zook takes a few moments trying to decide whether to open the door to the waystation and enter, or advance with the paladin and wizard towards the stables.  He finally decides to follow the wizard and paladin.  Lyran the cleric has remained in front of the waystation door and has not made a move to follow the others nor to enter.  Du'Orien remains back further along the path keeping an eye out for anything that might be coming near.

Kolarred, Lynx & Zook:  As you slowly and silently advance towards the stables, the rain continues to pour down on you.  Lynx looks down and sees...

((Spot [8] + 7 = 15 / DC 10))

...numerous footprints and wheel tracks in the mud leading in and out of the stables.  One set of wheel tracks especially can be seen going from the stables and then on the path heading north towards Vedykar.  How long the tracks have been there you cannot yet tell without further examination.  As Lynx is observing the tracks, Sir Kolarred and Zook both hear...

Kolarred ((Listen [16] + 1 = 17 / DC 13))
Zook ((Listen [10] + 4 = 14 / DC 13))

...more muffled noise from the stable.  It sounds like groaning perhaps?  Or at least some sort of continous irregular noise that will go up and down, stop and start, some louder than others.  There is also the occasional thump.

Lyran:  As you stand in front of the door to the waystation, you do not note anything different about the building than what you've already observed.   You do notice Lynx concentrating upon the path and grounds near the stables.  Cariosa (Lynx's cat) comes up to the two of you and meows once before speeding off towards it's master.  Sir Kolerred and Zook appear to be continuing towards the stable doors.

Tyler:  Back along the path to the south, you do not hear or see anything of note in your area that is different than what you've already observed.  You do notice Lyran standing in front of the waystation door, trying to decide whether or not to enter, and you also think you see Lynx stopping and looking down to the ground in and around the stable area.  Sir Kolerred and Zook appear to be continuing towards the stable doors.  The rain is getting stronger, and you feel a chill go through your bones.

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

*OOC Note:*  In order to help speed things up, I'm going to allow you to make your own rolls when you want to Listen, Search, Spot, Sense Motive, use Diplomacy, Intimidatation or Bluffing, etc.  To do so, just write in your roleplay that you are doing *blank*, and then in a seperate line write in your roll total like so:

((Skill Name [d20 roll] + mod = TOTAL))

I know what certain DC factors are for the things you'll do.  What this does is that you don't have to wait for me to respond with a die roll for you to find out what your total was for your skill check.  You can just give me the total, and then I'll just write the results.

I'm always assuming that characters are "on alert" at all times, both regarding surprise factors (Listen, Spot, Search), and regarding interpersonal relations (Sense Motive).  Thus you don't need to make rolls when just walking down a path but are still maintaining alertness for anything jumping out at you.  However if there are SPECIFIC instances you want to be extra-aware of or believe something might occur, that's when you can make a roll for yourself.  Same holds true for the interpersonal skills.  I'll use what you write in your roleplays to determine most attitudes of NPCs, but if there are specific instances when you want to Bluff, Intimidate, Diplomize or Sense Motive, just go ahead and add the roll in the rp.

Hope this works for you all!  Thanx!


----------



## Zweischneid (Nov 17, 2004)

'A busy day it must have been.' 
Lynx snarls as he trails behind Kolarred and Zook, trying to make sense of the roadtracks. 

'Can't be older than today, with all the rain I suppose.' 
he finally guesses, turning again towards the stable and catching up with his companions.

'Oh, and I doubt Cariosa will join us here in this rain, especially after I pinched her fur.' 
the shifter explains to Zook. 

'She's quite proud and vain. And by far prefers the carpeted libraries of Morgrave to this dark and muddy road.'


----------



## DarkMaster (Nov 17, 2004)

Kolarred will make a quick prayer, and relying on the Gods to protect him He will open the barn doors.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Nov 17, 2004)

Sir Kolarred grasps the two handles on the double doors ot the stables, while Lynx and Zook look on.  From their two positions further away, both Lyran and Tyler witness the paladin move up to the doors and grab the handles.  

Sir Kolarred looks up with his eyes closed, and mumbles a quick prayer, before pulling his arms towards himself...

...and they don't budge.

Tilting his head as he wonders what is going on, he grips the handles even harder and tries to put more force on his pull to open the doors.  But again, not only do the doors not open, they don't even seem to move.  Kolarred can tell that the doors aren't just barred from the inside, because the wood is structurely weak enough that there would be a little give to them as he pulled if they were... but these doors have no give to them whatsoever.

Lynx sees this and takes stock of the aura he saw earlier...

((Knowledge Arcana [3] + 5 = 8 / DC 8))

...and theorizes that the ward on the door is perhaps a locking spell.

However, the noise of the three party members outside plus the attempt to get into the doors has caused a reaction from within the stable.  The muffled groaning/mumbling becomes more excited, and within three seconds you hear a *thump* against the door of the stable.  The mumbling and thumping continues and becomes more incessant.


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Nov 17, 2004)

Zweischneid said:
			
		

> 'Oh, and I doubt Cariosa will join us here in this rain, especially after I pinched her fur.'
> the shifter explains to Zook.
> 
> 'She's quite proud and vain. And by far prefers the carpeted libraries of Morgrave to this dark and muddy road.'




Oh, just like my grlfriend.... *smiles*

Zook will place himself diagonal to the door Kolarred intents to open, hide as good as he can,and loading his bow. 
Zook sees that Kolarrded cant open the doors and hears the noise from inside. Dammit it must be a beter way. Zook follows the left side of the stable and looks for a crack in the wall or a window to peek inside.

ooc: point blank shot; rapid shot; Hide [6] +9=15; Search [15] +8=23


----------



## DarkMaster (Nov 17, 2004)

Koralled tells the others "Someone really don't want, whatever is inside to get out. I suggest we investigate the Waystation to gather more clue on the content of this barn before opening it.

Koralled focus on the barn to see if he detects evil coming from inside. He will then heads towards the waystation to meet with the others and shares his findings.


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Nov 18, 2004)

Lyren, staying alert and watching all the activity turns to Kolarred and says

"I will stay out here and watch the barn...if anything gets out, you'll know it.  Likewise, if any trouble happens on the inside, let me know and I'll come to the recue"

Lyren takes up an easy stance, eyes locked on the doors of the barn, shield at ready, in hand, and one hand free for spellcasting.


----------



## Zweischneid (Nov 18, 2004)

Lynx leans himself fully against the stable-doors, his tufted ear pressed against the door.
((Listen d20(8)+7= 15))

'There are tracks of wagons and horses coming from this barn and heading towards the road to Vedykar.' 
Lynx explains in hushed tones after listening to the commotion inside. 

'It could of course be just the regular traffic of people using this waystation.' 
the shifter mumbles, more to himself than anyone else. 
'And maybe the noises inside are merely the horses, spooked by the rainstorm.'




> Someone really don't want, whatever is inside to get out. I suggest we investigate the Waystation to gather more clue on the content of this barn before opening it.




Feeling exposed and vulnerable at the stabledoor with the armored Knight heading for the Waystation and Zook vanishing in the shadows, Lynx dashes around the corner to find a more shaded (and dry) corner to hide. From there, Lynx briefly closes his eyes and quests out along the empathic link with Cariosa, trying to discern his familiars rough location. ((likely/hopefully the Waystation)) 

As the mailed knight walks toward the building, the shifter feels himself into the cats mind, trying to discern if anything scared or threatend the smart familiar.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Nov 18, 2004)

Before walking back to the waystation, Sir Kolarred takes a few moments to stand in front of the doors of the stable to discern any evil presence inside.  He quickly comes to the conclusion that there is none.  He then turns and begins walking back to Lyren at the waystation's front door... leaving Lynx and Zook behind at the stable.




			
				DarkMaster said:
			
		

> 'Someone really don't want, whatever is inside to get out. I suggest we investigate the Waystation to gather more clue on the content of this barn before opening it.'




As the paladin approaches him, Lyren takes a quick look once more to the front door of the waystation and decides that the noise they have heard by the stable is more of a concern than the lack of noise inside the building.  Thus he swaps positions with Sir Kolarred and he himself starts walking back to the stable.




			
				ShaggySpellsword said:
			
		

> 'I will stay out here and watch the barn...if anything gets out, you'll know it. Likewise, if any trouble happens on the inside, let me know and I'll come to the recue'




Sir Kolarred nods and smiles to the cleric as they walk past each other.

In the meantime, Zook has an arrow nocked and is prepare to shoot anything and everything that might come blasting it's way out of the stable.  As he sees Sir Kolarred move away back towards the waystation, the changeling moves around to the left, looking for a window or a crack in the walls, or any other way to get in to the barn without trying to break through the spelled double doors.

For some reason, Lynx feels uncomfortable with the whole situation... something doesn't seem right to him.  So on an impulse, he leans forward and places his ear against the door of the stable...

***THUMP THUMP THUMP***
**MMMMMNNNN!!!  MMMNNNHHH!!!**

...the sound of the thumping at the base of the door continues even harder, and the muffled groan goes up in volume and octave.

((Sense Motive [18] + 1 = 19))

Lynx definitely gets the impression that whomever is inside is panicky, and is trying to get the attention of whomever is outside.  This isn't a horse, or any sort of animal... it sounds like somebody who is gagged and is trying their best to scream for help.  The thumping is probably a series of kicks at the base of the door as well.

Lyren runs over to him and the two exchange glances... neither one sure what they should do.  The shifter lets his mind wander out to find Cariosa... and he quickly links up with the cat.  The cat is at the back of the stables, sniffing at the base of the back wall.  Zook comes around the corner, having not found any windows or ways in from the left side... and moves up to the small cat.  There he sees that a few of the baseboards of the back wall of the stable are cracked and splintered... and probably removeable if he were to grab and pull.  Lynx senses through the cat that there's a way in to the barn from the back.

Sir Kolarred arrives at the front door of the waystation, grabs the door knob and pulls it open easily.  He strides in and sees pretty much the same situation that Zook saw when he glanced through the window... except that the countertop that divided the room in half is actually the front desk of the waystation.  Behind it on the wall are some shelves, and the room continues on straight ahead further into the station, leading to a pair of doors straight ahead, plus a staircase on the right heading up to the second floor.  Another few candles have burned down to almost nothing further into the room, and while there is light, it is still rather dim.  He stops to listen, but hears nothing.  Everything appears to be in order from his vantage point in the doorway... there's just nobody around.

Tyler Du'Orien has maintained a vigiliant watch on the path, but has not heard hide nor hair of anyone nor anything.  As Sir Kolarred moves into the waystation by himself, the warrior wonders if perhaps he shouldn't let the paladin enter the building alone.


----------



## DarkMaster (Nov 18, 2004)

Kolarred will open the doors relying on his shield, sword and faith to protect him. 

OOC Kolarred was under the impression that there was a beast inside, would he have known that it was someone gagged he would have done everything possible to save him/her/it.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Nov 18, 2004)

OOC:  DarkMaster (and everyone), the noise in the stables was a situation where you could make your own rolls to determine specificity in what I wrote out generally for everyone.  I wrote out some basic info regarding the noise inside that everyone around the barn could hear, but it was only after Lynx made a specific attempt to Listen (and got a high enough roll) that I then gave him a Sense Motive check (which he succeeded at).  Thus he got more specific information and was able to deduce what the noises inside actually were.  Had he failed the Listen check, or had the Sense Motive check been less successful, less information about the noise inside would have been given.

As one who often feels when playing D&D that my DMs never use Skills enough, I'm trying to make much of the info you get come off of skill checks.  Thus, I'll be giving you folks some general info from invisible spot and listen checks, but if you want more specific info and details, you'll need to say what you're doing and show me your rolls.  As another example... Lynx has seen footprints and wagon tracks in the mud, but it won't be until he states that he wants to analyze them further (making a Search check and using his Track feat) that I'll give any more specific info about them.

So the best advice I can give to everyone is that if you want some more specific info about something I've written, put an applicable skill check roll in your roleplay and based on how you succeed or fail will determine what more info I give you.  

Hope this helps!  Thanx much guys!  You've been awesome thus far!


----------



## DarkMaster (Nov 18, 2004)

OOC that's Ok as a DM I use a lot of skills. But I just don't want Kolarred to lose his paladinhood.


----------



## Zweischneid (Nov 18, 2004)

> Lyran takes a quick look once more to the front door of the waystation and decides that the noise they have heard by the stable is more of a concern than the lack of noise inside the building.




Still jumpy and nervous, Lynx glances up at the approaching half-elf and hisses
'Some.. someone's inside.. I think.. I heard actually...  captured I mean. Gagged and bound!' 

Growling in assent to his cat which right now isn't visible to Lyran or the others, Lynx continues 
'There is likely a way inside in the back of the barn. Lets have a look.'

And with that, the Shifter darts off around the next stablecorner to get to the hole on the backside.



--------------------------​OoC:


Spoiler



Oh yeah, my current spell selection since we've got a new DM.
Mage Armor should still be active for an hour-and-a-half roughly.

Spells memorized:
Level 0: _daze, detect magic, flare, light, mage hand_
Level 1: _charm person, expedious retreat, mage armor, magic missle_
Level 2: _cat's grace, daze monster, scorching ray_


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Nov 18, 2004)

As Lynx turns the corner he sees Zook inspecting the wall, he do not hear Lynx wen by surprise he stand right besides him.
“Lynx! my god friend , dam you scared me” “my  friend Lynx look!...” Zook indicates the baseboards of the back wall that where cracked and splintered.

“There is a way to get in”. “as I see it we can try to crack it as silently as we can, then dig a little to quese trough” Zook carvs in the mud to see if the soil is too hard to dig a half meter (1 foot?), to soo squeeze/sneak.
He go on all four and tryes to peak trough the little cracks in the wall and at the same time say “Did anyone see that you where coming here?” “If you prefer I can start digging, and you get the strongest of them to help” Zook looks exited whit new idea and do not notice that Lynx wear about to tell him something.

“Why do you look like that? Any surprises?”

ooc: 



Spoiler



Search 8: wooden wall at arrival of Lynx. Hidden doors? Window in second floor?       Roll(1d20)+8:5,+8 Total:13
search 8 : hardness of soil. Roll(1d20)+8:17,+8 Total:25
search 8: crack in wall. Roll(1d20)+8:17,+8Total:25


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Nov 19, 2004)

Zook begins looking at the boards at the base of the wall, and sees that a number of them are splintered and broken.  He grabs ahold of one of the more fractured pieces and pull back slightly... and it begins to seperate itself from the beam it was nailed to.  Slowly but surely Zook works the board until finally it pops off in his hands.  Lynx has been on alert this whole time listening to see if the being inside the building has heard their work at the back, and he comes to the conclusion that he hasn't.

Lyran actually knows this for a fact, because as he continues to stand at the front of the stable, weapon and spellhand ready, he hears quite easily the muffled screaming and thumping of the being inside... still trying to get someone's attention.  Lyran keeps his eyes and ears alert, but thus far has made no move to do anything.

Kolarred takes a few steps into the front room of the waystation, keeping his eyes peeled.  He notices nothing of note.  This is also true of Tyler Du'Orien, who remains out on the path.

Zook continues to work at the boards in the back, and at one point a board gives off a *SNAP* as it breaks in half.  The changeling and the shifter both freeze...

...but nothing seems to come of it.  Lynx nods to Zook, and he goes back to removing the boards.  Finally, as the third board comes off, there is an opening large enough for a humanoid to squeeze through.


----------



## Zweischneid (Nov 19, 2004)

> “Lynx! my god friend , dam you scared me”
> 
> ...
> 
> Zook continues to work at the boards in the back, and at one point a board gives off a *SNAP* as it breaks in half. The changeling and the shifter both freeze...




'Yeah right, Zook!' Lynx winces after the initial shock has passed. 'Talk about scaring people.'

Eyeing the little hole curiously, the Shifter whispers 
'I think the rest is still up front, guarding the courtyard or searching the main building.'

Glancing left and right Lynx quietly adds
'Not much to fight in there I would think. Whoever tried to free himself of his ropes and gags couldn't have done so if he'd be guarded, don't you think?' 

With a mischievous grin and a nod towards the little hole, he suggests
'Let's have a look already.. ok? I'd doubt Kolarred would fit through this anyways.'




((OoC: Is there light inside the stable?))


----------



## DarkMaster (Nov 19, 2004)

Koralled will now head for the stairs. He will climb them his shield and sword ready for action


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Nov 19, 2004)

Zweischneid said:
			
		

> 'Not much to fight in there I would think. Whoever tried to free himself of his ropes and gags couldn't have done so if he'd be guarded, don't you think?'
> 
> With a mischievous grin and a nod towards the little hole, he suggests
> 'Let's have a look already.. ok? I'd doubt Kolarred would fit through this anyways.




“Your right, non of the big guys will fitt there. Who is first in?”
Zook pick two grass straws from the ground and makes one shorter than the other. Takes them behind his back, mixes them and reaches his hand to Lynx, so he can pick one.  Short goes first.

Ooc: 



Spoiler



Sleight of Hand, to make Lynx pick the short straw: Roll(1d20)+5:16,+5 Total:21


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Nov 19, 2004)

OOC:  I'll wait for Shaggy and Juggernaut to post before continuing.  I want to know what they'll both be doing as the other two groups start their moves forward.


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Nov 19, 2004)

Lyren walks over to where Zook and Lynx have broken a hole in the barn wall.

"If you guys needed light, just ask."

Lyren picks up a stone off the ground, touches it to his holy symbol, and mutter a brief prayer.  The stone begins to shine with a soft silver glow. ((Cast Light))

"Should I just toss this stone into the barn so it will be lit up when you get in, or do you want to carry it in with you?"


----------



## Zweischneid (Nov 20, 2004)

> "Should I just toss this stone into the barn so it will be lit up when you get in, or do you want to carry it in with you?"




'Thank you Lyran.' Lynx responds, still frowning over the short straw he picked, wondering if he might have been tricked by the Changeling. ((Sense Motive d20(6)+1= 7))

As Zooks expression seems honest, Lynx takes the luminous stone, wraps it up in a piece of cloth and hides it in his bandoleer. 'I will take that with me so I'm not giving myself away to soon.'

Than, cautiously, the shifter takes a peek inside, but dazzled by Lyran's lightstone fails to make out much of anything in the dark barn.
((Spot d20(1)+7= 8))

Hesitating another moment, Lynx shrugs at Lyran and Zook one more time and disappears in the little hole without a sound. 
((Move Silently d20(17)+7= 24))

Once on the inside, the shifter-wizard again crouches low, motionless and barely breathing. Only Lynx tufted ears twitch nervously, straining to hear anything or anyone that might be waiting in the darkness
((Listen d20(11)+7= 18))

Once he feels assured that no trap is set out for him, Lynx will slowly unwrap the luminous stone again, revealing the interior of the shack before his shining, feline eyes.


----------



## Juggernaut (Nov 20, 2004)

The adventurous spirit in Tyler takes over and he decides to leave his post and hurries up to the waystation.  As he gets to the door he announces his presence to the paladin as to not startle him if he hadn't heard the clanking of his armor approaching.

*"Kolarred,  It is I, Tyler.  I have come to accompany you.  I could not bear to watch you enter alone,"* whispers the young House Orien noble as he reaches the doorway.

Tyler has his Sharrash drawn and ready for combat.  He follows the paladin to the stairs.


----------



## DarkMaster (Nov 20, 2004)

Kolarred, turns back to the young noble and smiles, An helping hand is always welcomed


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Nov 20, 2004)

Lyran and Zook both look at each other as they see the shifter slide into the stable.  _Here goes nothing!_ they seem to be thinking to each other.  Lynx slides into the stable without a sound, and from within he can hear the whimpering and struggling of the figure at the front of the small building.

With Lyran's generous gift in his hands, he ever so slowly begins to unwrap the enlightened rock... and the blast of light that comes out immediately brightens the room.  At the far end, Lynx sees the figure down on one knee trying depserately to fiddle with the ropes that bind his hands behind his back.  Once exposed to the light, the figure immediately springs to his feet and spins around to the light... and the wizard sees a look of wild panic in his eyes, along with a wide gag tied off around his mouth.

The figure is a tall human... dark brown hair, pale skin, and wears an official-looking tunic that Lynx does not recognize.

((Knowledge (Local - Karrnath) [no untrained role allowed]))

The man strikes no recognizable chord with Lynx, so he assumes the same holds true the other way as well... but that doesn't stop the gentleman from stumbling forward with a look of pleading desperation.

'MMMNNNNNN!!!  MMMMNNNNHHHNNN!!!'

He spins around to present his hands to Lynx in hopes that he might untie his binds.  Lynx only takes a second to think...

((Sense Motive [15] + 6 = 21))

...before agreeing to the man's muffled request.  He reaches up and pulls at the gag around the man's mouth, and with a slight effort the gag comes away.

'Oh thank the gods!  Quick!  Quick!  We have to hurry--'

The man's voice immediately brings Zook and Lyran to look into the hole in the wall, so all three members of the party now see and hear him.

'I am Donoval Johns of the Karrnath Royal Swords!  A prisoner of ours has been stolen by a band of highwaymen and have taken off in my wagon!'

He looks quickly in the eyes of all three men.

'My partner!  Have you seen my partner?!?  Aaron Lleir!  We must go!  We must find him and then find our quarry!'

**********​
Kolarred slowly takes one step at a time up into the second level of the waystation.  Tyler follows along behind a few steps.  Both men have their weapons drawn and try and step quietly as they mount the flight of steps.  After a few seconds, they reach the landing of the second floor, and see that it curves back behind them and over the front room of the wyastation below.

Kolarred glances down the hallway, which ends in a small window adorned with another nearly burned out candle.  On both sides of the hallway are two doors leading into presumably small bedrooms that travellers could stay in during the night.  He turns back to Tyler, and sees the warrior looking intently at the floor further down the hall.

Kolarred ((Spot [3] + 1 = 4 / DC 10))
Tyler ((Spot [14] - 1 = 13 / DC 10))

Tyler slides forward past the paladin to the second door on the right and crouches down in front of it.  With Kolarred following close behind, Du'Orien examines the floor in front of the door and sees a small puddle of smeared blood.

((Search [18] + 0 = 18 / DC 15))

He stands back up in concern, and turns to looks at the paladin. Only rather than also looking at the blood, instead Kolarred is staring intently at the door to the room.  ((Detect Evil))  Kolarred's eyes grown wide with anger and without missing a beat, raises his foot and BASHES it against door... sending it ripping from it's hinges and collapsing in onto itself!  Both men turn to look into the small room... and there they see huddled in a crouch in the corner... the bloodied, battered, still moving body of what was once a man, but is now a lifeless husk.  The deadened eyes of the creature rise up and lock upon the two men, and with a strangled scream it stands up and shuffles forward to attack!!!

*OOC:  Kolarred and Tyler, please roll for initiative.*


----------



## Zweischneid (Nov 20, 2004)

> 'I am Donoval Johns of the Karrnath Royal Swords! A prisoner of ours has been stolen by a band of highwaymen and have taken off in my wagon!'
> 
> He looks quickly in the eyes of all three men.
> 
> 'My partner! Have you seen my partner?!? Aaron Lleir! We must go! We must find him and then find our quarry!'




Intriqued, Lynx circles to the right of Donoval Johns, holding the lightstone up further to luminate the mans face to himself and his companions. 

'How than would we recognize your partner? Well, I mean... no. We have not met anyone. The entire Waystation seems to be deserted but for you.'

Circeling yet farther around the mans back to get a look at his left side, the inquisitve shifter hesitates for just a moment, but quickly gives in to his overwhelming curiosity, stammering a few more questions in rapid succesion 'I.. We've noticed the wagontrails outside.. the rain, well.. how long have you been trapped in here anyways? How many highwayman did you see? And why in the Dark Six Name would highwaymen steal a prisoner? Who did you guard I mean.. and.. uh why is he a prisoner? Is that guy dangerous?'

Having stalked a full circle around the man during his barrage of questions, Lynx crouches down next to the little hole at the backside wall, illuminating the exit. His clawed fingers indicating Donoval to crawl out first, while the shifters feline eyes keep studying the man curiously from head to toe.


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Nov 21, 2004)

Spoiler



Mistake


----------



## Zweischneid (Nov 21, 2004)

> Zook helps Donoval on his feet and waits on Lynx to squeeze his way back to open.
> “Lynx you did well in there, you are truly skilled in moving swiftly, I must say I’m impressed” “but you are not that good in picking straws” *chuckle* Zook changes his appearance to the normal white one, while Lynx get on his feet,




Ooc:
_I didn't intend for Lynx to leave the barn just yet. He'll wait for Donoval's answers and will assist him politely as possible (well, unless he's got a problem with shifters) to crawl out, but once he's in the care of Zook and Lyran, Lynx will likely have another look around the stable for anything unusual (including tracks of a possible fight, left items, etc..)_

((Search d20(13)+5= 18 / Survival d20(9)+5= 14))


----------



## Juggernaut (Nov 21, 2004)

(Initiative- [3] + 2 = 5)


----------



## DarkMaster (Nov 21, 2004)

Init 16-1 = 15


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Nov 21, 2004)

Tyler & Kolarred:

The undead creature shuffles forward towards you both, a look of frightening hatred in it's eyes.  You both notice that it wears a navy blue tunic with the image of a pair of silver swords crossed on the front.  Kolarred, you recognize this...

((Knowledge Nobility [9] + 6 = 15 / DC 10))

...as the colors and symbols of the Karnnath Royal Swords, the country's national guard.  Underneath his tunic you both also notice he wears a shimmering chain shirt that clinkles and chinks as it moves.  In the far corner of the room, you see a disgarded longsword lying on a mattress on the floor.

The creature raises an arm and looks like it's about to swing at you!

>>>>>>>>>

*OOC:*  The zombie is going in phase 11.  Thus the initiative order is Kolarred, zombie, Tyler.  The zombie is currently two squares away from you both (assuming you are both standing in the doorway).  A 5' step is all that is required to engage with the creature, should you choose to.  To save time, feel free to write your first 3 rounds of actions in invisible text in the post (with visible markers to indicate when each text block starts), if you want to.  I have no problem doing posts round-by-round if you'd prefer (to step up more drama), but some people get bothered when they already know they are going to spend all their rounds attacking until the creature is dead.  So when you write your first round posts, you can indicate whether or not you want to stop writing after the 1st round, or go ahead and post rounds 2 & 3 in invisitext.  I leave it up to you.  As an example of the 3 round invisitext type of post, here it is:

Round 1:

5' step to engage
((Attack machete [20] + 15 = 35 / Dam [23] + 23 = 46 points))

Round 2 (if needed):

5' step to flank if possible
((Attack machete [3] + 15 + 2 (flank) = 18 (or 20) / Dam [18] + 23 = 41 points))

Round 3 (if needed):

((Attack machete [1] automatic miss))


----------



## DarkMaster (Nov 21, 2004)

Koralled look at the poor man, what kind of evil transformed this proud warrior into such an abhoration. He hesitates to implore Dol Arrah to banish the undead but decide to end the poor men misery with his sword. Koralled charges on the zombie

(OOC MW long sword +8+2charge -4 power attack; +6 ; DMG 1d8+3+4power attack;AC21 -2 charging)


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Nov 21, 2004)

OOC:  DarkMaster, because the zombie was only 10 feet away and could be reached by a 5' step... there wsn't enough room to make a charge (since you need at least 10' to charge).  To keep things evened out, I thus dropped your power attack to -2 instead, thereby leaving you still at a +6 to hit.

>>>>>>>>>>

Sir Kolarred looks saddened at the wretched creature that used to be a well-respected soldier and man, and decides the best course of action would be to put the husk down.  His soul is already on it's way to Dolurrh, so his body should also now be put to rest.  He steps forward with his longsword raised high, and brings it across his body in a wide stroke...

Longsword +8 / -2 Power Attack = +6
((Attack [9] + 6 = 15 / AC 15))
***HIT***
((Dam [8] + 3 + 2 = 13))

...and just barely catches the outstretched leg of the creature.  He almost had missed the swing completely, but thankfully the zombie stepped into the arc of the sword and caught a large gash across it's calf.  It howls once more, and in a fury, tries to bring it's arm crashing down towards the paladin...

Slam +2
((Attack [16] + 2 = 18 / AC 21))
***MISS***

...and it bounces harmlessly off the magical steel plating covering Sir Kolarred's shoulder.

Tyler Du'Orien sees this occur and decides to make take his action next.


----------



## Juggernaut (Nov 21, 2004)

Tyler looks upon the beast with disgust, and swings his Sharrash from the doorway in an attempt to down the walking dead (10' reach.)

(Talenta Sharrash +1 /attack +9/ power attack -4/  [19] + 5 = 24 ) Confirmation of Crit roll  [16] + 5 = 21


(Damage [5] + 1 (magic) + 6 (1.5 str mod) + 8 ( power attack 4x2) = 20   if 21 confirms then it is 80 damage.


OOC:  Oops I forgot about the no crit on undead rule... cuz one of my DMs allows Crits on undead... sorry... make that 20 dmg


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Nov 21, 2004)

The whirling blade of Tyler's sharrash comes flying by the shoulder of Sir Kolarred, and slices deeply through the shoulder of the zombie and down across it's body.

((Sharrash [19] + 5 = 24 / AC 15 [immune to critical hits]))
((Dam [5] + 1 + 6 + 8 = 20 / TOT DAM 33))

The fighter knows when he hits that it was indeed a good shot, as he can feel the snapping of the creature's sinues vibrate up the shaft of the weapon.  The blade comes out the side of the torso of the creature... the chain shirt snaps off and drops to the floor... and the upper half of the zombie slides off and drops from the lower half.  The two halvles of the creature now lie on two sides of the room.

Tyler steps into the room and smiles... and Sir Kolarred looks down at the creature with pity.

>>>>>>>>>>

OOC:  Juggernaut, something to let you know... when I was reading the Eberron Campaign Setting Errata, I saw that they removed the x4 to the crit range of the Talenta Sharrash.  So the weapon is only now supposed to be 19-20x2, not 19-20x4.  Now personally I think that nerfs the weapon just enough to no longer be worth an exotic weaspon proficiency.  So although I really can't allow to keep the weapon as it is (because a 19-20x4 crit range is just TOO huge and nasty and breaks most of the rules they set up in regards to weapon damage versus profs needed, and they apparently agreed and thus the errata), I will keep the weapon as 19-20x3 (which is still incredibly deadly when compared to other the two-handed weapon that has reach and allows trip attacks - guisarme 2d4/x3).  If this works for you, then cool.  But if you don't like this change, I'll allow you to retrofit Tyler to select a different weapon if you'd rather do that (if you wanted to take one that didn't require an exotic weapon prof and thus gain you a new feat for instance).  Let me know.  Thanx!


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Nov 22, 2004)

> 'How than would we recognize your partner? Well, I mean... no. We have not met anyone. The entire Waystation seems to be deserted but for you.'
> 
> 'I... we've noticed the wagontrails outside.. the rain, well... how long have you been trapped in here anyways? How many highwayman did you see? And why in the Dark Six Name would highwaymen steal a prisoner? Who did you guard I mean.. and.. uh why is he a prisoner? Is that guy dangerous?'




The voice of Lynx trails off as Donoval Johns crawls through the hole and is helped to his feet by Zook.  Lyran immediately steps forward to check to make sure the man is all right... and a quick scan tells him that there does not seem to be anything wrong with him.  Donoval turns around and speaks quickly to both men (as well as the shifter, whose head can be seen through the opening.)

'I'm sorry.  Yes, very sorry, let me explain.  But time is short.  Yet...'

He takes a few steps around the edge of the stable and looks at the waystation about 30 feet away.

'Um, might we do it inside?  I really need to find Aaron, and once we find him, we can both explain together.  Something is very wrong.  Do you mind?'

Without waiting for a response, he turns and hurries off towards the front door of the waystation.  Zook had taken a good look at the tunic the man was wearing... navy blue with a pair of crossed swords...

((Knowledge - Local [10] + 4 = 14 / DC 10))

...and does indeed recognize it as the colors of the Karrnath Royal Swords.  The changeling nods to the two others and then follows close behind Donoval.  Lyran throws a look to Lynx, who tells him he is going to take a quick look around inside the stable before joining them at the station.  The cleric nods once, then turns and follows Zook and Johns inside.

Lynx stands back up and shines the rock around the stable, hoping to find some clue.  He notices the small loft up above has a length of snapped rope tied to one of the rails, and he supposes this is where the guard was tied up.  At the base of the ladder up to the loft he sees the impression in the disrupted dirt and supposes that the guard fell from the ladder as he tried to get down with his hands tied behind his back (and which would explain the thump he heard earlier).  Other than that... there isn't much he can find out.  Thus he wraps up his investigation and heads back to the waystation in hopes of further answers.

>>>>>>>>>>

Sir Kolarred and Tyler walk down the stairs from the second floor.  The paladin carries the remains of the creature they destroyed wrapped up in a blanket, and the dragonmarked warrior holds the tunic, longsword, chain shirt, and traveling identification of the same.  He had already taken a look... Aaron Lleir, Karrnath Royal Swords... and he knew that someone was going to pay for this.

As they reached the ground floor, the front door bursts open and in strides Donoval Johns... who stops short when he sees Tyler holding the equipment of his former partner.  Johns' eyes widen and his face pales, and he stumbles over to one of the overstuffed chairs and falls into it in shock.  A second later, Zook and Lyran walk into the building, and all four party members look at each other, and know there's a lot of explaining to do... both within the group, and with Donoval Johns.

Before getting right down to brass tacks, the party instead takes a little time to get settled in finally.  One goes to take care of the horses, one brings in the equipment, one gets a fire started, etc.... and this gives Lynx enough time to finish up in the stable and join the men in the front room of the waystation, where their talks with Donoval Johns can begin.

**********​

*OOC:*  Everyone receives 250 XP for the Waystation Encounter


----------



## DarkMaster (Nov 22, 2004)

Koralled, approaches the second soldier relying on his ability to detect evil to ensure that this is not another undeath trying to fool them. 

If he doesn't detect any evil he sits and starts discussing  with the men about the Royal swords, subtely asking question about the unit, to verify his identity.

OOC Diplomacy +12 , Kolarred fought for a few years with the Karrnath army so I assume he knows about this unit knowledge nobility +6, sense motive +6


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Nov 23, 2004)

While the others are making the fire and seteling in the waystation, Zook goes outside in the woods and finds some branches to make arrows with. After a short while he returns to the waystation where he takes to the wall opposite of the main entrance.

“So Donoval, you wanted to tell us something was wrong... you can feel free to tell us what you want now, you may begin with telling us your position in the Karrnath Royal Swords I have noticed your colors” Sense motive Roll(1d20)+6:15,+6 Total:21

While he hears Donoval talk, he take some tools out of the backpack and begins the making of arrows, he uses long time in the process and makes 4 arrows, he wraps the end whit a piece of old clothing and soaks it with lantern oil, he carefully puts them in a arrow case. Craft (fletching) Roll(1d20)+8: 17,+8 Total:25


----------



## Zweischneid (Nov 23, 2004)

Strolling into the common room, Lynx first of all heads straight for the fledgling fire. Thankful for the warmth, he places his cloak and a few other belongings near the hearth to dry and makes himself comfortable as close to the blaze as possible. 

Once he's reasonably dry, he upends a few pockets and one of his bags, spilling scrap-papers, feathers, polished stones, vials, a trailration and similar things onto the table. Lynx than arranges the whole clutter with utmost care into what appears to be just an even greater mess, adamantly ignoring the bedraggled, moaning cat that stalks the set-up trying to get the Wizards attention.

Seemingly satisfied, he deftly spins and juggles one of the ink-vial between his clawlike finger, causing the dark liquid inside to turn into a bright purple and begins, again with great determination, to draw a few delinations and scribbled notes into his notebooks, only looking up occasionally to nod approvingly at one of Kolarreds questions or one of Donovans answers.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Nov 23, 2004)

Donoval Johns shifts in his chair and pulls his eyes away from the body of his former partner, still being held by Sir Kolarred.  He looks around the room at the five men, and as the questions come flying at him, his head swims and he takes a second to shake the cobwebs out of what has been an incredibly stressful day.

'My story is a simple one... although methinks the entire book will be quite long before we are all through.  My name is Donoval Johns, and I am a member of the Karrnath Royal Swords... it is our duty to protect the roads and paths of our nation, as well as perform any other duties a protective force must carry out.  My... partner... and I were transferring a prisoner from Atur to the Deneith prison facilities in Karrlakton.

As far as the prisoner is concerned... are any of you familiar with an ancient religion call The Blood of Vol?'

Lyran, the pilgrim for the Silver Flame nods his head.

((Knowledge Religion [11] + 8 = 19 / DC 15))

Lyran relays to the others how the Blood of Vol were (and some believe still are), a small group of individuals who believe blood is the source of life and undeath is the path to divinity.  The city of Atur still has a large temple called the Crimson Monastery dedicated to the religion.  Needless to say, this doesn't sit well with some of the members of the group.

'The male we held prisoner was actually a priest of the Blood of Vol.  Or at least he was arrested and convicted as such.  Now ordinarily that in of itself would not be a cause for judgement... the Karrnathi people _ARE_ free to worship whomever they choose, unlike some of the more STRICT nations of Khorvaire...'

He throws a look to Lyran, whose holy symbol of the Silver Flame hangs prominently from his neck.

'However, that being said... there are some things that even a free man of the cloth cannot do, and forcibly transforming people into the state of undeath _without_ their consent is one of the most heinous.  And that is precisely what this half-orc was convicted of.'

He looks at the five men in the eyes to gauge their reactions to this revelation.

'We had stopped here for the night here before continuing on to Karrlakton in the morning when we were attacked by a group of highwaymen.  I was outside by our security carriage, making sure the prisoner would be set for the evening... when I was jumped.  I can only assume that Aaron...'

He looks again at the wrapped body in Kolarred's arms.

'Um... could you perhaps DO something with him, please?  Thank you.  Uh... where was I?  Oh... I assume Aaron was also attacked.  I was quickly knocked for a loop, and then tied to a post in the loft of the stable.  I guess Aaron had more of a chance to defend himself, although had he surrendered or gone down, he might have been able to save his own life.'

He looks down in saddness.

'I really don't know much more than that... other than a couple snippets of words here and there as I was hauled into the stable and tied up.  I guess they believed I was unconscious, although luckily I did still have a small bit of wits about me.  They mentioned the Blood of Vol... the Ashen Spires... a man named Rod... and needing the priest's help.  That's about all.'


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Nov 23, 2004)

Zook eyes goes from Kolarred to Lynx to Tyler and Lyran, watching if any of them reacted on the petition of doing something whit the undead.

"This now fugitive priest of the Blood of Vol, what is his name? how many do you think your attackers were?" _That is something maybe I can figure out by searching the stable for tracks._ "This ron you mentioned was that the leader of the bandit group? What others tings besides a carriage,  things of importance did you and Aaron carry? The Ashen Spires are north of here aren’t they?" Knowledge (local): Roll(1d20)+4: 8,+4 Total:12


Zook will wait to Donoval answers his cuestions, if Donoval know how many the attacker were he stays in the waystation, if not, he will go outside and inspect the stable for clues about how many the attacker were. Search: Roll(1d20)+8: 12,+8 Total:20


----------



## Zweischneid (Nov 23, 2004)

> They mentioned the Blood of Vol... the Ashen Spires... a man named Rod... and needing the priest's help. That's about all.'




_ ..scribble..    ..scribble..    ..scribble.._

Turning around one of his sheets of paper, Lynx notices that the backside is covered with scetches and notes pertaining to the Emerald Claw while the frontside is now filled with hints and rumors about this mysterious blood-cult.

'Damn, what a day!'


----------



## DarkMaster (Nov 24, 2004)

Kolarred is torn apart by the need to fight the greater evil and his loyalty for his employer House Orien.


----------



## Juggernaut (Nov 25, 2004)

OOC:  Before I can respond any further I need to know if we have actually started anew or if we are continuing from what Torillan started.

If we are continuing from Torillan's then I will have to strongly suggest that we move along to meet with my family's contact.


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Nov 25, 2004)

Lyran listens thoughtfully to Donoval's story, weighing all of the angles, and putting in his two cents whenever his expertise on religion is called for.  After a while he point out:

"If we're dealing with the Blood of Vol, then I am certainly willing to help.  Is there anything that indicates time is of the essence?  If there is, then we should pursue this matter at once.  D'Orien has other resources to pursue their goals that don't hinge on us.  If time is of the essence, then we should help Sir Donoval find this prisoner, and put a stop to The Blood of Vol's foul plans.  Of course, if we have ample time, then gathering our resources and making contact with House Orien for help, or just an exchange of information, thus giving us the chance to gather supplies, would certainly be in our best intrest.  So what say you Donoval?  Do we have time?"


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Nov 26, 2004)

OOC:  My apologies for not being clear.  We are still following Torillan's original plotline of the Du'Orien family that was given back on page 1.  Everything I've been doing thus far has been in support of that plotline.  Please consult the original post back on page 1 for remindful info of what the group is up to, because it might very well shade your current roleplaying and how you are dealing with Donoval Johns.  Knowing that everything I'm doing is in support of the original plot may very well make connections for you that will help you out with clues and such.

Feel free to talk with Donoval Johns and ask specific questions of him, because more info might very well be forthcoming (especially if you make good chasmia-based skill rolls), and more things may become clear.  Thanx all!  Sorry for the confusion!


----------



## Zweischneid (Nov 26, 2004)

Obviously deep in thoughts, Lynx slowly scratches his scalp and shuffles through the distribution of his equipment on the table before him.

'Ashen.. Ashen Spires? Where did I hear that one before?'

With a sudden flash of insight, Lynx darts for a disregarded piece of parchment on the far edge of the tables, sending quills and a heavy scrollcase clattering to the floor and surprised Cariosa jumping away him with an angry snarl. 

'Thats it! The Orien agent at the Inn of Golden Embers. The map we're supposed to pick up! That place in the Spires would likely be the very same, wouldn't it? How many could there be? If it was once used by the Blood of Vol it would certainly be considered a templ....'

With a wince, the garrulous shifter bites his tongue, hoping he didn't spill any secrets of a dragonmark heir before the stranger. Guiltily he glances at the armored men in the room before snatching the quill from the floor and proceeding to scrawl notes and symbols onto an already heavily lettered piece of paper.


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Nov 29, 2004)

*Zook*

Zook eyes goes from Kolarred to Lynx to Tyler and Lyran, watching if any of them reacted on the petition of doing something whit the undead.

"This now fugitive priest of the Blood of Vol, what is his name? how many do you think your attackers were?" _That is something maybe I can figure out by searching the stable for tracks._ "This Ron you mentioned was that the leader of the bandit group? What others tings besides a carriage, things of importance did you and Aaron carry? _The Ashen Spires are north of here aren’t they?"_ Knowledge (local): Roll(1d20)+4: 8,+4 Total:12

Zook will wait to Donoval answers his cuestions, if Donoval know how many the attacker were he stays in the waystation, if not, he will go outside and inspect the stable for clues about how many the attacker were, their size and race out from the eventually footprints. Search: Roll(1d20)+8: 12,+8 Total:20

occ: minor changes.


----------



## DarkMaster (Nov 29, 2004)

Koralled looks at the men in front of him suspiciously

OOC Is Koralled convinced by the men answers? See my previous post 105

Why did the half-orc or other evil creature spared him? Maybe because he wanted us or others to know about their terrible secrets to lead us to a trap, or maybe this man is with them or in the best case these men showed some sympathy for him, which would have been a big mistake on their part. 

Koralled will ask the soldiers about the details of the attack and will emphasis his questions on the fact that he is still alive. OOC Diplomacy +12, knowledge nobility +6, sense motive +6


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Nov 29, 2004)

Donoval Johns rubs his forehead, weary with exhaustion.  He begins speaking, and by all accounts from everyone in the room... his words ring true.  He appears in too much pain and grief for this to be a facade.

'The priest's name was Horik Laan... a half-orc of quite some size, I would say.  He was convicted of killing and then raising eighteen different people over a two year period.  He's an evil, evil man and cares nothing for other people.  I do not know much about The Blood of Vol, but if he is typical of their priesthood, then that entire organization should be torn to the ground, I say.'

Johns once more throws a hard look to Sir Kolarred, who still stands in the room still holding the dead body of Aaron Lleir... having made no attempts as of yet to do anything with it.

'Would you PLEASE do something with Aaron's body, sir!!!  Don't just stand there!  What are you planning to do with it... raise it from the dead yourself?!?  By the gods...'

Before Sir Kolarred can answer, Johns turns away... grief having overtaken him.  He cries softly for a few seconds to himself, and then wipes his eyes and recomposes himself.  He turns back to the paladin.

'My apologies.  That was foolish of me... curse my damn tongue.  You are a man of the gods, and my accusation was out of line.  Please forgive me.  But please do something with my friend's body.  If only he was taken by surprise as I was, he might have avoided his terrible fate.'

A pall of silence hangs in the air... until finally Lynx begins mumbling to himself as the items he was writing and reading begin to combine into a cohesive whole.  




> 'Ashen.. Ashen Spires? Where did I hear that one before?  Thats it! The Orien agent at the Inn of Golden Embers. The map we're supposed to pick up! That place in the Spires would likely be the very same, wouldn't it? How many could there be? If it was once used by the Blood of Vol it would certainly be considered a templ....'




Johns turns to face the wizard.

'I uh... do not know how many temples might be in the Ashen Spires... it is not a mountain one goes exploring on if one values his life.  Did you say you are heading there as well?  I myself wouldn't go there ordinarily... but if that is indeed where the men who jumped me are taking Horik Laan... I might have to, once I check in with the Swords.'

Zook then speaks up with some questions of his own.




> 'How many do you think your attackers were?  This Ron you mentioned was that the leader of the bandit group?  What others things besides a carriage, things of importance did you and Aaron carry?'




Donoval takes a large sigh and sinks further back in his chair.

'I don't know how many men attacked us in total unfortunately, because I was clocked over the head before even seeing any of them.  I was an easy target, with all my attention on the carriage.  All I have to go on is the number of voices I think I heard as I was groggy and being tied up.  Three... maybe four?  The only voice I recognized was Horik Laan's.  He seemed relieved that he was being rescued...'

He takes a second to go back over the things he heard in his mind.

'Although now that I think about it... he didn't sound very happy after that.  It might have been when I heard the Ashen Spires mentioned... I don't... hmm... if my wits are not deceiving me... although to be honest, I wouldn't put it past myself that they are, because I WAS knockered pretty hard... it seemed like the men who recsued him were talking about going there... finding a... TEMPLE!  Yes!  Yes, I think so!  Thank you, my wizard!  A temple, yes!  Finding a temple and they needed the priest's help to get in!'

With eyes brighter, now that Lynx has inadvertently helped jog a clouded memory, he sits up and speaks to Zook.

'No, no... the name I heard wasn't "Ron"... the name I heard was "Rod".  They were looking for... their friend "Rod", I think.  And Laan was needed to help them find their... friend?  Am I remembering that right?  "Rod" was missing and Laan would be needed.  I think that's what I heard.  But that doesn't make much sense... how could some priest help them find a friend of theirs?  House Tharashk would be a better choice to help find him.'

He shakes his head once or twice trying to clear it, and get a better handle on events that have transpired for the evening.  He wearily gets to his feet and moves over to Tyler, who still holds Aaron's equipment.

'If you don't mind, gentlemen... it is late and my head still hurts.  I think I should go to bed.  I need to get some rest before heading out early tomorrow morning back to Vedykar to make my report.  With the rain pouring down as hard as it is now, I know I wouldn't be able to catch up with the prisoner carriage this evening.  Excuse me sir, but might I take Aaron's things?  His sword, chain shirt, tunic and travelling papers will need to be returned to the Royal Swords.  As far as his body... I would guess either bury him here or perhaps I will take him with me back to Vedykar myself.  But tomorrow.  I can worry about that then.  If there are no other questions, I will take my leave of you this evening.'

And Donoval Johns waits a few more seconds to see if anyone else asks him anything before he turns and heads up the stairs to select one of the rooms to sleep in for the night.


----------



## DarkMaster (Nov 29, 2004)

OOC Defcon 1 I assumed that you would be playing the dice, so I only put the modifiers

The totals are Diplomacy 7+12, Sense motive 10+6, knowledge nobility 5+6

Koralled goes outside search for somethign that could help him make a hole in the ground. He then bury the remains of the soldier accordingly to the Karnatth army tradition, perform a little prayer and goes back in.


----------



## Tor L'Tha (Nov 29, 2004)

Zook, look on the others and says to all.

"Well seems we should go to the spires... our «thing» is there and this evil priest also. I supose we are taking that way arent we? "

Zook watch how Kolarred burns the body.... _Cant these guys talk to dead people? All the same now. Maybe Kolarred or some else dont have that gift._

Saying to all agian. "I want to leave for the spires in the morning, lets se if we can follow the tracks of the priest and his rescue team." "How do you guys feel about it?"

Zook seems tired and he lays down on his winterblanket, he takes out a little flute and plays some easy songs... You all listens to the flute for a while and makes questions to Donoval (i asume), after a while you dont hear the flute no more, you see back and the chest of Zook goes upp and down in a slow and harmonic rythm, making you all a little tired and sleepy. 

Zook dreams about a glass of stone that are somehow floating in the air. In the instant Zook reaches out for it, its disapear in a yellow cloud.

HU?! Oh i must have dreamed... he says sleepy and lays his head on the bakpack again. You all chukles a little seeing how deep this Changeling sleeps. Hu?! oh.. wake me for the last turn of guard. he says even more sleepy. This time his dream are more placent, he dreams with a changeling named S'h that is as sexy like the name, he sleeps well this time.

ooc: Zook asume that his friends will tell him all that happend while he was asleap.


----------



## Zweischneid (Nov 30, 2004)

> Zook, look on the others and says to all.
> 
> "Well seems we should go to the spires... our «thing» is there and this evil priest also. I supose we are taking that way arent we? "
> 
> ...





'Maybe we should, maybe we should not... either way it might be wise to meet our contact at the Inn of Golden Embers.'
the Shifter muses.

Absentmindedly stroking his cat, the Wizard carefully considers the groups options.
'Those people already have a days headstart and following tracks will always be slower than simple travel. Even if the weather would favor us, which it certainly does not. Our advantage I think is that they have yet to find the temple and we might have someone who knows a bit about it.'

Facing the dragonmarked Noble with a curious look, Lynx quietly remarks
'It seems to me that this nights events have only set us more firmely on our chosen course. Something you would deny the Emerald Claw, wouldn't be proper in the possession of an evil priest of this strange bloodcult either, don't you think Sir Tyler?'


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Dec 1, 2004)

Donoval Johns nods to the five men, no further questions forthcoming for him... and after he takes his partner's items from Tyler Du'Orien, he turns and walks up the stairs to go to bed.  The rest of the group look at each other and then each prepares himself for the night as well.

Zook pulls out his blanket and lies out on the floor of the front room and plays his flute for a little while before nodding off.

Sir Kolarred goes outside in the pouring rain and spends about an hour and a half digging a small grave for Aaron Lleir and then burying his remains.  It is very hard work with all the mud and sludge, but eventually his finishes.  After a small prayer, Kolarred returns inside and spends a little while trying to dry off in front of the fire.

Lynx tries to engage the dragonmarked warrior in conversation about their plans tomorrow, but Tyler seems lost in thought and only gives the most cursory of responses.  Nothing that Lynx is really able to deduce Du'Orien's intentions about.  He decides that perhaps in the morning the warrior will be more talkative, but for now, the shifter is resolute in his decision to at least go meet their contact at the Inn of the Golden Embers, since that is the most logical next step.

Finally, Lyran stands in the front room in silent meditation.  The clerics of the Silver Flame learned early on that clearing the mind lends itself better to clear thought, and he knows that they are going to need level-headedness the next day if they hope to achieve their goals.

Thus, if no one has anything further they specifically decide to do, everyone one-by-one finds places to sleep either upstairs or down, and go off to sleep.


----------



## Zweischneid (Dec 2, 2004)

Lynx repacks his supplies before rolling out his bedroll next to the hearth, some of his wettest hung near the fire to dry as much as possible. Squatting down and yawning heartily, the Wizard shares a trail ration of dried fish with his familiar. 

'Yes, I am sure there'll be less rain tomorrow.' 
he assures Cariosa before rolling himself into his blankets. Somehow, the simple concerns of his cat amid all the wild intriques of this day, soothe the Shifters troubled mind and allow him to find untroubled and restful sleep.


----------



## DarkMaster (Dec 2, 2004)

"I will take the first watch, who would like to take the others?"


----------



## ShaggySpellsword (Dec 3, 2004)

"I would be willing to watch last, so that I might watch the dawn...if the weather allows..."

Assuming there is no argument, Lyren removes his armor, and sets down to sleep, resting easily.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Dec 3, 2004)

Tyler Du'Orien nods to the rest of the gentlemen and then offers them a good night.  He says he will take second watch once Sir Kolarred gets tired, and then pass it off to Lyran for the early morning watch.  He then turns and goes up and takes one of the rooms upstairs to get as comfortable a nap as possible before getting awoken for his watch.

All five party members and Donoval Johns sleep comfortablythroughout the night, and the next morning at daybreak, everyone begins to awake.  As the sun rises, it is noticed that the rain has stopped... but a thin layer of fog rises from the damp ground.  Everyone gets up and begins whatever sort of morning rituals they need before venturing off north towards Vedykar (which they should arrive at by late afternoon).


*We are moving threads from this point in time.  Please continue the adventure and make all new post in this new thread:

KNIGHTMARES OF KHORVAIRE

Thank you!*


----------

